# advice...please....!!



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

as you all know i was thinking of getting a second what do you all think of this one...?
it's a 9 weeks old male, it's very tiny (maybe too tiny ? i don't know) it's only 200grams.
it has no papers, is vaccinated and wormed.
and they ask 850 euros that's 1100 usd and 510 pound.

i really don't know...please help

thanks

kisses nat


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*? ?*

I don't know too much about the cost of Chi's in GB but $1,100 seems a little high to me, especially since the pup _*has no papers*_. From looking at other ads, I have realized that the "smaller the pup, the bigger the price" but for that price, he should have papers.


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Forgot something...*

I forgot to say something:

He is definitely a cute pup.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*pricy*

yeah i know, but prices in belgium are really high!!
i was looking for registered pups and they cost 1960 usd ( 1500 euro) here; i am not kidding you!! they are hard to get and the smaller ones are really pricy....

kisses nat


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

That is a super-cute pup - and it sounds like the price isn't bad for where you are at ...but really the ultimate decision rests on you and if you think he will be tooo small. But I love the way he looks.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

my pup has no papers and he was 200 us dollars .but that dog is very cute


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He's a cutie! Its totally up to u whether to get him, he does look really small and since he's that small he may have health problems. But if you think everything will be fine I say get him!(esspecially if that's cheap where u live) :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he is sweet but very tiny and will need alot of care and feeding 3 times a day all his life , also he probably will not be able to get neutered due to his small size - Is your other chi a boy or a girl ? dont know wether this will effect your decision

But boy he is so cute

That is really cheap 510 for a smoothcoat you are looking at more like 800 to 900 for a smooth in the UK :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wave: Good luck in your search..although the puppy is a cutie..I would be concerned with the size of his head..(fluids and stuff) he might be just a bit too small and prone to health issues..but is up to you :wink: ..  Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I think he is a super cute pup. good luck


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*thanks*

hey everybody,

thanks for the opinions!! but i've decided not to do it, i think he's just too small. and i want joy from my pets, not misery. i don't want to go thru this again.....

kisses nat


----------

